# good source for plants?



## docdubz (Nov 4, 2010)

took a trip to my LFS's that used to be good, and literally didnt see a single plant worthy of being purchased. what are the better online stores?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

AquariumPlants.com Largest online sales / service site for the live aquarium plants & aquarium products community.
Many people use them on here.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

+1

plus local planted tank folks


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

what plants exactly are you looking for?


----------



## docdubz (Nov 4, 2010)

I have not decided yet what I want to stock my tank with, hopefully after a week or two of lurking in the forums I will make some decisions. probably going to start slowly with some java moss, anachris sp. and cobamba sp. as ive found them in the past to do extremely well with new uncycled tanks. although i have never before used a substrate other than gravel, so I am curious as to how soil will affect the cycling. 

all my good LFS's seem to have gone the way of the economy and basically as soon as I walked into the place I would do a 180 and leave it was that bad


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

docdubz said:


> I have not decided yet what I want to stock my tank with, hopefully after a week or two of lurking in the forums I will make some decisions. probably going to start slowly with some java moss, anachris sp. and cobamba sp. as ive found them in the past to do extremely well with new uncycled tanks. although i have never before used a substrate other than gravel, so I am curious as to how soil will affect the cycling.
> 
> all my good LFS's seem to have gone the way of the economy and basically as soon as I walked into the place I would do a 180 and leave it was that bad


Peat moss (soil?) helps prevent KH and gh rises over the years. 

You also might consider some slower growers like small potted types (crypts, small swords, etc) and a amazon sword as a centerpiece. the idea is that after the fast growers have conditioned the tank, the slower growers will expand and provide longer term stability.


my .02


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

try these folks
Aquarium Plants Pond Plants From Sweet Aquatics

I bought 50 bucks worth of plants yesterday at 3 plants for $4 bucks. very clean, only hitchhikers they have are MTS so thats a perk if they are even in the bag, everything is labeled common and scientific.

Very high quality plants, Best ones Ive bought so far in the past 3 years.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

yeah Amazon Swords look nice, and are super easy to grow. I've got one in my 10 gallon, and it's doing fantastic just placed in regular gravel


have you check local pet stores like Petco? I bought Java Ferns, Argintine Swords, and my Amazon Sword form Petco for like $4 each I think it was. they come in little clear plastic tube-like things, and are ADVERTISED as snail free... I haven't seen any snails yet personally, but that's not always something that's easy to control when you're buying live plants, lol


----------



## elspru (Nov 24, 2010)

docdubz said:


> I have not decided yet what I want to stock my tank with, hopefully after a week or two of lurking in the forums I will make some decisions. probably going to start slowly with some java moss, anachris sp. and cobamba sp.


have you considered using native plants? 
perhaps from nearby ponds or streams.
it's quite likely they can live in aquarium year round. 
it's free and easy to restock,
doing it yourself means you can do it ethically and responsibly,
only taking a little bit, while leaving an abundance,
quite likely giving back later in gratitude.



> as ive found them in the past to do extremely well with new uncycled tanks. although i have never before used a substrate other than gravel, so I am curious as to how soil will affect the cycling.


Deep Sand Beds help make a complete ecosystem,
by having an area of anaerobic digestions nitrates can be processed,
so typically a DSB is 4-6 inches or 10-15cm thick,
personally I use clay for the anaerobic portion, 
and put sand on top for plants and to keep the clay out of the filters.
also i have pebbles and rocks as long term source of minerals.
I got my clay from a forest-garden I'm tending,
and sand, pebbles and rocks from nearby river. 



> all my good LFS's seem to have gone the way of the economy and basically as soon as I walked into the place I would do a 180 and leave it was that bad


ya, so consider gathering from a local pond,


for rewarding yourself after attaining your goal.
can bring yourself a healthy snack.

for the most pleasant experience,
remember to dress appropriately.
could get waterproof boots if you plan on doing it regularly.
though I managed to scrape up some pond-plants by using a stick,
while standing on the shore in my moccasins.
at first I brought my fish bowl,
though I had to climb up a cliff to get out of the park,
so next time I got low-mass plastic-containers.

so I now have at least lots of two different kinds of plants, and a thick weblike algae, 
also I've seen amphipods, hydra's, water-boatmen corixidae, snails, worms, nematodes and mayflies.
it's really amazing watching it all. oh also getting a pond water sample is beneficial as it has all the microbiota.


----------



## docdubz (Nov 4, 2010)

while that does sound like a fun idea, Im pretty sure collecting plants/animals is illegal anywhere near where I live, long island, NY...


----------



## Svirdulys (Nov 25, 2010)

docdubz said:


> while that does sound like a fun idea, Im pretty sure collecting plants/animals is illegal anywhere near where I live, long island, NY...


haha i dont think they will arrest you cause u pull 2 plants out of water  most of ponds are overgrown with plants anyway and people pay mad money to get them cleaned. 

and then some of local stores have limited and not so great quality plants or very limited selection. i experienced that myself, they all have same plants. the online stores mention above should help you. 

and then i think fresh water is well liked by plants and if you only keep plants the more fresh water they get the better they look.


----------



## elspru (Nov 24, 2010)

docdubz said:


> while that does sound like a fun idea, Im pretty sure collecting plants/animals is illegal anywhere near where I live, long island, NY...



Actually you're protected by the ICCPR International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights which is signed and ratified in the USA as well as most of the world.

Part I
Article 1
2. All peoples may, for their own ends, freely dispose of their natural wealth and resources without prejudice to any obligations arising out of international economic co-operation, based upon the principle of mutual benefit, and international law. In no case may a people be deprived of its own means of subsistence. 

nature and public land in your area are all part of your natural wealth.
in any case getting an aquarium with plants is a means of air subsistence.
as to fully replenish your air-supply in your living quarters, it's easiest to accomplish with a planted aquarium. 20L tank vs 14.5 trees.
Best indoor plants to generate oxygen? - Yahoo! Answers


----------

